# Pazzzmck's Blood Axes, Tau and GK



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

This log will show Blood Axe Orks, Tau, and Grey knights, i have at least 1500pts of each and they are as yet unpainted. I would appreciate any comments and tips on improving.

Blood axes;

AOBR Warboss
Snikrot (painted)
10 Nobz 
5 Nobs
30 Boyz
10 Ard Boys
6 Deffkoptas
5 Tankbustas
3 Looted Wagons 
10 Kommandos (painted)

First up Ork Kommandos;
























Kustom big shoota









I have mostly used Citadel foundation paints and have used quickshade.
I am thinking of this desert theme for the rest of my orks


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good.

Another Quick Shade user. Yay I thought I was the only " cheater" on here.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, quickshade saves a lot of time i think, with all these minis to paint it will help, I have GK Paladins finnished aswell.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice GKs. Did you use the quick shade on them as well? I've been tempted to give it a go on a new project I've been contemplating.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very nice GKs. Did you use the quick shade on them as well? I've been tempted to give it a go on a new project I've been contemplating.


Thanks. Yes quickshaded aswell, I used silver spray primer then just foundation paints to detail. The only highlighting is mithril silver on the extreme edges of the armour plates.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Pazzzmck said:


> Thanks. Yes quickshaded aswell, I used silver spray primer then just foundation paints to detail. The only highlighting is mithril silver on the extreme edges of the armour plates.


Sounds too easy. I assume you're using the Army Painter products?


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your GK's look amazing! I love the Orks too, I am working on building up an Ork force too, was wondering what shade did you use? I think I am going to try it too. The armypainter site has dark tone in their gallery. I think it is too dark for my tastes, and yours came out looking great.

On that note the only things i would touch up on the orks is maybe adding a gem look to the goggles on kommandos, and check out mad matt's tutorial on his blood because its also amazing!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93499&page=23


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

I used army painter platemail metal spray for GKs and Quickshade dark tone for GKs and orks. I will have to try that method for blood effects.

Here's all that i have finnished just now i am currently working on some Tankbustas.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice stuff, i like the use of quick shade , its on my plan to give it a try soon. My only nitpick is that the blue on the front of the wagon seems a bit thick.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

lunawolf said:


> Nice stuff, i like the use of quick shade , its on my plan to give it a try soon. My only nitpick is that the blue on the front of the wagon seems a bit thick.


Yeah i know not happy with that wagon, it was form ebay already painted before i looted it. Here's Bomb Squigs i finnished yesterday and a WIP looted wagon.


































Tankbustas will hopefully be done in the next couple of days.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

oh mate i love the looted wagons! I think im gonna make some and use them as counts as battlewagons and trukks


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a small update to show progress on Tankbustas, im looking for feedback on beret's and the cammo so far, any comments would be appreciated thanks.


----------

